# Teen sacked for 'boring' job Facebook comment



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 4, 2009)

> A teenager from the international financial powerhouse that is Clacton-on-Sea, Essex, was given her marching orders after bosses discovered she'd described her office administrator's post as "boring" on Facebook.
> Kimberley Swann, 16, was dragged before the powers that be on Monday morning and summarily dismissed from her job at Ivell Marketing & Logistics, the _Telegraph_ explains. She was handed a letter which read: "Following your comments made on Facebook about your job and the company we feel it is better that, as you are not happy and do not enjoy your work we end your employment with Ivell Marketing & Logistics with immediate effect."
> Swann described herself as "shocked" at the perfunctory nature of her ejection as a result of the comment "on her personal site". She protested: "I did not even put the company's name, I just put that my job was boring. They were just being nosy, going through everything. I think it is really sad, it makes them look stupid that they are going to be so petty."


http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/02/26/facebook_comment/


Gee, and I put my presidential platform up on mine.  Good thing McDonalds doesn't check blogs how many teens rant on em about their jobs?


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just goes to show the Internet is public. You'd think people would learn, but so far, they just haven't.


----------



## LordOfWu (Mar 4, 2009)

I guess it's lucky for them that she didn't have a second job that she was potentially  referring to.  But I agree, internet information is public, think before you type.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 4, 2009)

Essex girls you see!
Thats why there's hundreds of jokes about them.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Essex_girl


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 4, 2009)

You'd think a marketing firm would have known better than to get themselves into this position.  

On the other hand, if they can come out of this looking good it will be a excellent demonstration of their skills.


----------



## Carol (Mar 4, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> You'd think a marketing firm would have known better than to get themselves into this position.



They aren't a marketing firm.  At least not a marketing firm by American perceptions (PR, MarComm, Ad Agency, etc).   They are a financial/trade firm and a big one at that.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 4, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> They aren't a marketing firm. At least not a marketing firm by American perceptions (PR, MarComm, Ad Agency, etc). They are a financial/trade firm and a big one at that.


 
I see.  The name's kinda misleading, at least from an American perception.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 4, 2009)

*edits profile*


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 4, 2009)

How did they see her Facebook profile???

I agree you have to watch what you put on the internet.


----------



## Hagakure (Mar 4, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> How did they see her Facebook profile???
> 
> I agree you have to watch what you put on the internet.



A mate of mine at work was telling me about a similar thing happening to a mate of his. Let's say she works for a very, very large IT firm that deals primarily with business machines... She'd had a bad day at this company, and posted as such on her FB profile page. A "friend" of hers at this company printed off said page, and showed it to this girls manager. So, yes, be careful, but Jeez-Louise, watch yer back also! 

H


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.ivell.com/

could be a handy company to know for martial artists lol.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 4, 2009)

How many people here find their jobs boring, raise your hands.... 


(hears water drop)


c'mon now.... aww c'mon some of you MUST find your job boring ... 

(drip)

no-one? Hmm... interesting.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 4, 2009)

Somedays, it's so boring I put on old Scooby Doo videos just to break up the day.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 4, 2009)

We pray for boring, we love boring, boring is good!! Our ideal day is being bored for the whole 12 hour shift lol!


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 4, 2009)

Hagakure said:


> A mate of mine at work was telling me about a similar thing happening to a mate of his. Let's say she works for a very, very large IT firm that deals primarily with business machines... She'd had a bad day at this company, and posted as such on her FB profile page. A "friend" of hers at this company printed off said page, and showed it to this girls manager. So, yes, be careful, but Jeez-Louise, watch yer back also!
> 
> H


 
Good point.  Need to remove 2 co workers I have as friends on my page


----------



## Drac (Mar 4, 2009)

There have been a few cases where folks have been denied promotions based on what was on the MySpace or Facebook account..Ya gotta be *real careful* what you post where...


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 4, 2009)

I hate my job.
I hate my job.
I hate my job.

(Still here.)

I love my union.

Seriously, as a teacher I've seen very unfortunate outcomes in my school board from young people using social networking sites like facebook to publicly malign individuals. There have been a couple of widely publicized cases in this region where students received disciplinary action consistent with school board policy and the province's Education Act. Those are direct attacks on people, mind you. I would expect far more serious repercussions if adults in my workplace were caught doing this.

"My job is boring" is merely an opinion which doesn't do any actual harm to anyone. The kid's, what, seventeen? Teenagers are bored by all kinds of things. If I had a fit every time a teenage student told me s/he was bored, I'd be in padded room. I'd be tickled if the graffiti I saw at school read, "I'm bored."

If this actually bothered the young lady's supervisor, they could sit down and talk about it for cryin' out loud. My old Grandpa was a foreman for the CNR. He told me once, "Any fool can fire a man. It's the smart fella who gets a day's work out of him."

Based on what's been reported here, sacking her looks like a ploy to keep people in line.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 4, 2009)

Hm. I have to wonder who's the bigger baby ... the girl for posting that she was bored at her job (likely just a status comment ... I could type "shesulsa is going pee") or the company for stooping to fire someone who had a boring moment or who wanted to spice up their page for a bit.

Take a look at my avatar and user title.  I haven't had my cho dan revoked yet. :idunno:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 4, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Hm. I have to wonder who's the bigger baby ... the girl for posting that she was bored at her job (likely just a status comment ... I could type "shesulsa is going pee") or the company for stooping to fire someone who had a boring moment or who wanted to spice up their page for a bit.
> 
> Take a look at my avatar and user title. I haven't had my cho dan revoked yet. :idunno:


 

Well of course not. That's an MRE spork. Anyone who can keep down an MRE and make it exit( For we all know MRE stands for Meals Refusing to Exit) is one not to be trifled with.


----------

